
I started a tech/leadership podcast - livebytes
http://bitsvsbytes.com/
======
zunzun
Since you asked, I think you used two more exclamation points than were needed
here.

~~~
livebytes
You are right. Edited, and will take it into account when posting, have a nice
day!

------
livebytes
I really always wanted to talk to leaders within tech about what they are
doing in innovation but also about their visions on the future so I started a
podcast!

More episodes are rapidly coming through and I would like to know what you
guys think.

